# What manufacturer made this Firestone 500?



## jd56

I have seen this chainring but, I can't place the manufacturer...I was thinking AMF, or Rollfast but I don't see an example of this chainring in the "Sprocket" ID threads.

I know that the Firestone 500 was either a Murray and or Huffy (even possibly Ross) supplied frames is most cases, and assume any manufacturer could have had the rights to label there brand for the Firestone stores.
This serial number is "J085340"


----------



## jpromo

You're right--that would be an AMF build. Looks clean.


----------



## tommydale1950

*murray ?*

this is the one I picked up different chain ring ...


----------



## jd56

Thought so Jason...yours is the huffy built one. 
Yours looks to be in great shape.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpromo

tommydale1950 said:


> this is the one I picked up different chain ring ...




And yours is Huffy built. Probably around the same time period too. They probably had contracts with several companies and just requested they "look similar".


----------



## tommydale1950

*girls version firestone*

here is girls version of firestone 500


----------



## jd56

Sorry the huffy was posted by tommy..dang phone...thought it was you JP.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Snyder made Firestones around 1959-61ish, I have this ladies' model. Seems the Huffy & AMF models were more toward mid-late 60s.


----------



## Rivnut

*AMF Chain ring*



jd56 said:


> I have seen this chainring but, I can't place the manufacturer...I was thinking AMF, or Rollfast but I don't see an example of this chainring in the "Sprocket" ID threads.
> 
> I know that the Firestone 500 was either a Murray and or Huffy (even possibly Ross) supplied frames is most cases, and assume any manufacturer could have had the rights to label there brand for the Firestone stores.
> This serial number is "J085340"




Take a look at post #70.  

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41683-Sprocket-compilation-PIC-HEAVY/page7

I'm going to look at a similar bike this weekend.  It's missing the tank.  What's the probability of finding a good one?

Ed


----------



## jd56

Very hard to find tank.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## partsguy

If I found one of those bike and it was missing the tank, I'd forget about it and pass it up. I'd have way too much time tied up in it.

I own a 1964 Huffman-built Firestone 500 II in tri-tone black, red, and white.


----------

